# Northern Illinois Newbie



## FFKenyon (Aug 9, 2011)

Been Bowhunting for a while now and also shoot a little 3D. Part time job At BPS in the Hunting Department. Just Bought an Hoyt Alphamax on this Forum. Wont be long now boys and we will be sitting in them trees drawing back on that big one! Good luck this season!!!!


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

welcome 2 AT,and good luck this season


----------



## FFKenyon (Aug 9, 2011)

C








Couple of My mounts


----------



## jLEE28 (Mar 16, 2010)

welcome to AT!

nice trophies!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Adrnlnjnke (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk. And Good Luck to You.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

FFKenyon.


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice bucks... Welcome to AT....


----------



## MECHDOC (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Im a fellow N IL guy too.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome aboard!may your stands be placed in that magicial spot!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------

